# Lineage of Ku Yu Cheong Northern Shaolin



## JBrainard (Jun 28, 2006)

Here is the lineage I've got so far:
"Pre-communist take over" Henan Temple (possibly)
Yin Kwai Won
Ku Yu Cheong

The style is based around ten empty hand sets, which makes me wonder if it is some kind of stripped down transmition of the 18 hands of Luohan.

If anyone knows anything more about Ku Yu Cheong's Northern Shaolin, let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 28, 2006)

www.jingmo.com
www.jingmo.net
www.jingmo.org

If that still doesn't fit what you need, I'll see if I can find an old article on Chan Kwok wai in Brazil. He drew out his complete lineage which inlcuded KYC's complete lineage starting at the Temple gate.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 28, 2006)

Gu Ruzhang (Mandarin) also known as Ku Yu Cheong (Cantonese) 

http://ezine.kungfumagazine.com/ezine/article.php?article=157

Shaolin master by the name of Gu Ruzhang (Ku Yu Cheong) an inheritor of the Shaolin kungfu that Gan Fengchi brought out of the temple. After Wan Bengcai came Yan Degong then Yan Sansen, then Ku's uncle Yan Jiwen, then Master Ku. 

Ku Yu Cheong became very famous, not only as a master of Shaolin kungfu, but specifically for his skill at Iron Palm. In 1931, he killed a Russian warhorse with a single slap. A post-mortem dissection of the horse revealed no external injury, however all of the animal's internal organs had been shattered. A famous historic photograph captured Ku smashing thirteen bricks, stacked without spacers. After his victory at Nanjing, Ku traveled to Guangzhou with four other masters of northern-style kungfu: Fu Zhensong, Li Xianwu, Wan Laimin, and Wan Laisheng. Collectively, they became known as the Wu Hu Xia Jiang Nan or the Five Southbound Tigers. 

Ku had a profound effect on the development of Bak Sil Lum, so much so that some believe that the bulk of the curriculum today is based on his renovations. Not only did he study Bak Sil Lum with his uncle, he was also influenced by his father Ku Leichi (Shaolin and Tan Tuy,) Sun Lutang (Taiji,) Li Jinlin (Wudang sword,) Tan Zan (Choy Li Fut,) Yu Zhenshang (Cha style,) Zhao Shangzhou (Six harmonies,) and Du Xinyue (Ziren Men.) Ku's move to Guangzhou and his inclusion in the Five Southbound Tigers was probably the reason behind the distinction of Bak Sil Lum as 'Northern' Shaolin as well as the usage of Cantonese


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 28, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Shaolin master by the name of Gu Ruzhang (Ku Yu Cheong) an inheritor of the Shaolin kungfu that Gan Fengchi brought out of the temple. After Wan Bengcai came Yan Degong then Yan Sansen, then Ku's uncle Yan Jiwen, then Master Ku.


 
Thanks for the info! So, if I understand correctly, Ku Yu Cheong northern Shaolin kung fu is not a specific northern Shaolin art but more of a conglomeration of Chinese martial arts. Correct?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 28, 2006)

JBrainard said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info! So, if I understand correctly, Ku Yu Cheong northern Shaolin kung fu is not a specific northern Shaolin art but more of a conglomeration of Chinese martial arts. Correct?


 
It would appear that way, but I really do not know much more about him than I posted. The only other thing I have read, and that is mentioned in the previous post is that he was supposedly an Iron palm master.

However from reading it appears he had a greater effect on Bak Sil Lum than it did on him.

But it sure sounds like he studied more than just Northern Shaolin

Ku Leichi  (Shaolin and Tan Tuy) 
Sun Lutang (Taiji) 
Li Jinlin (Wudang sword) 
Tan Zan (Choy Li Fut) 
Yu Zhenshang (Cha style) 
Zhao Shangzhou (Six harmonies).


----------



## Rabu (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmm..

http://www.zykfa.org/ is the school I attend.  There is a Shao Lin history section which goes over the 'lineage' to modern times.  Not all practitioners of the last few generations were mentioned, but the article was imparted at least in part by Shifu Robert Louie, of the above links jingmo.org.  

Plenty of links to follow on the links page for the curious.

The writings of people like Stan Henning and Brian Kennedy are highly recommended regarding Chinese martial arts history, its accuracy and meaning.  

I am not sure I believe all the advertisement regarding Master Ku, but thats immaterial to my practice.  Time creates giants out of men when the simple and real accomplishments they achieve are actually far more impressive.

Hope it helps!

Best regards,

Rob


----------

